# Клавиши на аккордеоне "Восток"



## Vladislav (15 Мар 2013)

Доброй ночи. Вопрос элементарный. Как снять клавишу на аккордеоне "Восток"? Начала западать. Что-то мешает пружине вернуть ее на место. Боюсь сломать ее нечаянно, а она очень нужна.


----------



## Vladislav (25 Мар 2013)

Все оказывается проще простого. Нужно отцепить пружину и начать вытягивать клавишу вверх. Остальное будет интуитивно понятно.


----------

